# Need some Advice on the DNP i currently have!?



## Jonny87 (Jan 8, 2021)

sorry if this is in the incorrect place.. new to the forum. If wrong, can someone point me in the right direction?

I am after some advice, i have received my DNP which is 'Sodium DNP' - does anyone have any experience with this kind of DNP? 

I have been taking the same amount as i did on H's DNP a couple years back - (400mg). Although i don't feel anything this time.. at all.. not even slightly hot.. no yellow jizz, sweating slightly earlier than i would when doing cardio, and have got yellow piss. - Dont get me wrong im not actively looking for sides but i don't want to be swallowing 400mg of fake dnp daily..

Today is day 5 of taking 400mg DNP split morning and night in 200mg caps and not felt a thing - lost 5lbs scale weight upto now, but this could be water weight - been drinking around 6 litres a day..

I have read the below - 
"Sodium DNP has 25% sodium salts, so for every 100 mg you ingest, only 75 mg of pure DNP will be ingested."

Any ideas on the above? I'm not someone who would up their dosage if I'm not getting my own way.. wondering if anyone has had any experience with sodium DNP before & had to take it at a higher dose in order to see results?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 8, 2021)

Not quite what Nissan said about posting an intro thread.  Tell us about you.  Stats, training history, diet, etc.

As to side effects they are all "Potential" sides.  No 2 people will react identically to a particular substance due to the differences in our bodies.  if you're losing then keep taking it


----------



## Jonny87 (Jan 8, 2021)

I have figured it out, sorry for posting in the incorrect place.
Please can this be deleted from this section?


----------



## Jonny87 (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the response, i understand no 2 people will react identically.. but have taken the DNP power before and got all the sides.. this time with sodium DNP i have none, mainly wanting to know if anyone has had sodium DNP in the past and how/if it worked for them.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey man. i have taken both the crystal (salt) and the powder before. i will say, you should likely get the same side effects between the 2, they will vary in degree but you should get some of the same effects.as you noted above, there is a salt added to it which is why there is less per overall mg. however, most crystal DNP is 250mg/cap and the powder is 200mg/cap for that reason - you are still get the amount of powder but the % is less in the crystal. is it enough to really cause no sides not really. you will easily find different sides during various cycles, however, you should still get what you get out of the other, for the most part. you should still sweat and feel that. as far as the jizz...not a tell tell sign. hell, you could get a rash on one run of the DNP and not get it on the other, from the exact same batch. body will react different, yes everyone will react different to another but you can also react different during your own runs. 

is the crystal form a different supplier? youre only on day 5 - it may take a little longer for the build up. keep at it for several more days, dont change anything and continue your run. see where you're at and then can adjust from there.


----------



## Trump (Jan 8, 2021)

Your diet between the 2 runs could be the difference in your side effects. Eat less carbs and you will get less sides. Also the time of year you will notice difference too


----------



## Jonny87 (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, its from a supplier not a lab
So Sodium DNP is the same as Crystal DNP? this batch kind of looks the same as my previous powder DNP - Smells different though!

I get what your saying, and ive only been having 200mg per cap so maybe its going to take a few more days to start to notice the sides.
Last DNP cycle i was noticing sides after a 3 days, so this one has got me thinking.

Thanks for your advice mate, appreciate that.


----------



## Jonny87 (Jan 8, 2021)

Trump said:


> Your diet between the 2 runs could be the difference in your side effects. Eat less carbs and you will get less sides. Also the time of year you will notice difference too



Ive been eating carbs just to see if i can feel some heat 
Maybe its a little early to think about if its legit or not. I will get back in a couple days!


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2021)

Metfan4life set you up. You're not going to get a more knowledgeable person on this topic.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 8, 2021)

Jonny87 said:


> Yes, its from a supplier not a lab
> So Sodium DNP is the same as Crystal DNP? this batch kind of looks the same as my previous powder DNP - Smells different though!
> 
> I get what your saying, and ive only been having 200mg per cap so maybe its going to take a few more days to start to notice the sides.
> ...



right, i get its from a supplier. i mean is this the same supplier as what you ran last time with the powder? or did you get it from a completely different supplier?
DNP smells like shit, taste like shit, and stains like shit. as far as appearance, the crystal will look a little different - little more whiteish and will be more grainy. 

i know some people that are sweating the bed after 1 day, then there are some that it takes 4-8 days. theres no rhyme or reason or really be able to pinpoint exactly when it will hit. everything in the body is going to be routinely different. you can eat and train same time, same stuff, etc but its still going to digest and react differently. give it a few more days and see where you're at 

i just re-read..sorry. you said the sodium is 200mg as well? your last run with powder was 200mg. usually the sodium one should be dosed at 250 so you're getting closer to the 200mg powder bc you're only getting 187.5mg of powder in the sodium one. however, 13.5mg isnt enough to cause a different in DNP.


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 8, 2021)

Sounds like if you aren't getting the sides that you have gotten on DNP before at close to the same dose then what you have is either very under dosed or not DNP.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 10, 2021)

Nobody knows what he is taking unless he makes his caps himself. I have had both and the only difference is that sodium smells stronger, the sides depend on multiple factors (internal and external), not just the product (sodium orf powder).


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 10, 2021)

Weird. If you're not feeling any heat, I'd question if you're actually taking dnp.

I always felt crystal dnp on day 1, and by the end of day 2, I'd be starting to feel somewhat miserable.  Where as in comparison to powder, it would take me about 5 days to feel similar. 

Are you sure your caps are 200mg, and not 50 or 100mg caps? I would sometimes get lower dosed caps either for my wife to use or to adjust my dose better.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 10, 2021)

Moved to the DNP forum.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 12, 2021)

OP, keep us posted. It will be helpful to hear how this turns out for you.


----------

